# IV chord blues lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a Freddy King style lick, played over the IV chord. Since this example is in the key of E, the IV chord is A.

[YOUTUBE]VI_57m0gZic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool!!! What else is there to say?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot!


----------

